# electrical gremlins



## RktPwrdCouch (May 21, 2003)

on saturday my fuel gauge, quit working, drivers seat heating went out, and the fan speed on the hvac has a mind of its own. oh yeah, not electrical but still a PITA, the sunroof control panel fell out (harsh 2B suspension) it did rain really hard the night before, and I noticed excessive fogging of the windows, possibly a water leak somewhere? or just a bad day for an old car ?








i love my car







i love my car


----------



## rdauenhauer (May 13, 2004)

*Re: electrical gremlins (RktPwrdCouch)*

Wow








I feel fortunate. With a 95 I dont (yet) consider it an old car.
Though I recently experiance smoething similar.
When activiating the rear wiper all of the dash gauges went dead.








Lights out needles droped to the pin?


----------

